# 1971 Schwinn Grey Ghost- estimated value?



## grey ghost

Greetings.  I have an all original 1971 Schwinn Grey Ghost that I'm considering selling. I also have the original owners manual for the bike.  The bike is in great condition

Any idea what it may be worth?  Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## restoringguy

its a great bike and would love to buy it if you are selling it? contact me and let me know


----------



## Geeeyejo

*Great Bike*

Great Bike - I just sold a very clean and complete 68 Apple Krate for $860 picked up - think a nice original ghost should bring in $1000 +  Market is down but nice original rare bikes still bring a good dollar to the right person


----------

